# Portero automático Fermax REF.6070 Monitor Citymax ads



## Aitor87 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hola amigos!!! a ver si podéis echarme una mano... he cambiado de portero automático y me gustaría saber dónde debo conectar cada uno de los cables de colores.
Así es como estaban conectados en el antiguo fermax que tenía

Pero resulta que en el nuevo la placa es diferente y no sé en qué sitio conectar cada cable... esta es la nueva

Por si os sirve de ayuda es un fermax REF.6070 Monitor citymax ads. Un saludo y muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 21, 2017)

te dejo el link de documentacion tecnica de fermax

http://www.fermax.com/colombia/pro/documentacion/documentacion-tecnica/DT-10-manuales.html?pg=27

y el conexionado.....

http://docweb2.fermax.com/docs/manuales/97056%20Kits%20AUDIO%204n%201L-24L%20V05_07.pdf


----------

